# Kenner Boats--Opinions please



## Rangerbobtx (Aug 17, 2011)

I am looking to buy a used bay boat and one of the boats I am considering is a 21' older Kenner. I am more concerned with the ride(smooth & dry) than I am with ultra shallow capabilities. Does anyone have any experience with the Kenners? I think this boat was made before Basspro took them over(93).

Thanks, Steve


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

if it's the deep "V" type kenner, you'll love it. dry and smooth. the hardware is cheesy though, needs to be changed out for the pneumatic hinges. that style hull is ageless. it'll be around forever.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

The pre Bass Pro Kenners are very desirable and as mentioned, dry and smooth riding. Very solid boat! 

Have it checked though. They do have wood and not saying that's bad, but have an expert look it over just to make sure all is good.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

they are very smooth, dry and durable. no problems taking heavy chop in headseas.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

I had a 1995 21 Kenner for over 10 years-- I love that hull. Efficient, smooth dry ride. I replaced it with am XLR8 2480 and I don't know if it is any better. I would buy to an older kenner in a heartbeat. Only problem is my deck had to be fixed a couple-3 times from soft spots, other than that-- I loved the boat. 
I pushed it with a 150 Ocean runner-- 45mph on the GPS--
37 gallons of fuel -- that boat was in my opinion perfect for the Galveston bay 
complex, a lake and some really ice cream offshore-
IF your getting a good deal-- buy it! PM me if you need more info


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I had a Kenner of about that model, 93 or 94, with a tunnel hull for 4 years.
They called it their Mod-V tunnel hull.
*It was a great boat and I took it over big bays and Skinny water*.
Mine would run in half a crab trap. It would run where it wouldnt float.


----------



## fishfan (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm buying my dads boat from him we love it it would run in 10" of water no problem. It,s 21' tunnel hull.

Its a 2000 modle is that pre bass pro ?

Fishfan


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

fishfan said:


> I'm buying my dads boat from him we love it it would run in 10" of water no problem. It,s 21' tunnel hull.
> 
> Its a 2000 modle is that pre bass pro ?
> 
> Fishfan


2000-2001 is right about the time Kenner production moved over to Bass Pro. I'd lean toward the 2000 model probably NOT being a Bass Pro product.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Redfishr said:


> I had a Kenner of about that model, 93 or 94, with a tunnel hull for 4 years.
> They called it their Mod-V tunnel hull.
> *It was a great boat and I took it over big bays and Skinny water*.
> Mine would run in half a crab trap. It would run where it wouldnt float.


Mine also was the 21 ft.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I run an 08 kenner vision tunnel its very good in chop and is ok in shallow water.I like it and would have another one.


----------



## trackatrout (Aug 10, 2010)

I have an old (89') Kenner tunnel hull. It runs super shallow, like mentioned in a previous comment, runs where it won't float sitting still. I have also taken it 15 miles off shore in calm conditions and it handles the bay well. Only thing is since its a tunnel the ride is rough in chop.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Forgot to say-- I sold the boat 10 yrs later for what I bought it for -200 -- Old kenner = good Boat


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

I had a 2001, 2310 tunnel kinner. I loved it. I fished west galveston bay east bay and even caranchua lake when the tides allowed. I drug it to lake calcasieu about 5 times a year. I ended up fishing it offshore for the last 3 yrs of ownership up to 50miles out. It held 100gal of fuel. I traded it in 2010 and still got 17k for it with over 1000hrs on the motor.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

older kenners are good boats, so are older triton seaflights and bayflights.


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

Anything about pre-2003/2004 is the old Kenner. Anything after '04 is considered Tracker.


----------



## fishfan (Dec 31, 2011)

Reelwork any anytime know for sure pre bass pro. Vin#? It a heck of a deal on aboard I know gonna have it deliver Feb, 15. I CAN'T wait fish on


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

Good boats. My first fiberglass boat was a 16 Kenner. Traded for an 18 then a 21. Started running Majeks when Kenner sold to BPS. Just went back to a Kenner in the form of a Blackjack so obviously I like them. My FIL still has a 93 21 tunnel we use for a flounder boat (if you can imagine). They are good boats but they do get soft floors - especially around the console. So what? If it gets soft, fix it and go fishing. If its priced right, buy it.


----------



## Bayman (Oct 18, 2004)

Good boats! I have a 21V and the only problem I've had with it is a dead battery(my fault). It will be for sale soon. Going to downsize to around an 18-19. It's just more boat than I need.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Kenner was the one who created the front deep vee with a tunnel that started the craze in new boats. I had a 1997 Kenner 18' with tunnel and it handled like a 20' boat. I also had a 2003 Kenner 21' rolled edge deep vee boat with tunnel and it would handle any chop that I cared to be out in and it would run in 10-12" of water. Heck, if one looks at the Haynies, that are modified from the Kenner design. Too bad Bill Kenner doesn't still own them. IMO, the Kenner rolled edge 24' boat with the tunnel is an awesome all around bay, lake, jetty and off shore boat all in one.


----------



## StevenPituch (Jan 1, 2011)

atcfisherman said:


> Kenner was the one who created the front deep vee with a tunnel that started the craze in new boats. ....... Too bad Bill Kenner doesn't still own them.


For new there is K2 Marine, which is the Kenners's new company. They make an 18, 19, 21, and 22 foot boat. I have the 18 footer which I like very much.


----------



## Rangerbobtx (Aug 17, 2011)

*Kenner Boats*

Thanks Guys for all the great feedback. It looks like I have found my next boat.

Steve


----------



## bthompjr24 (Jun 29, 2010)

I do beleive it was in 1999 was the last year for original Kenners. Bill signed a 6 year no compete with BPS and K2 marine's first model year was 2006. Anything 2000 and newer should be BPS/Tracker


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

StevenPituch said:


> For new there is K2 Marine, which is the Kenners's new company. They make an 18, 19, 21, and 22 foot boat. I have the 18 footer which I like very much.


I forgot about that! Those are some nice boat and build to Bill Kenner's quality. I remember talking with Bill @ Witt Marine (when they were in business) and he described the process and stringers. Nice boats and at a good price!


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

I did a little research on this.

Apparently Kenner and BPS did have some sort of agreement dating back to the early 2000's. Tracker bought an interest in Kenner or somehow became a partner. But, according to my research, Kenner still made the boats to his specs in Arkansas. It was not until about '03/'04 that BPS completely took over Kenner and moved the production to the Tracker site (Missouri?). Heard various rumors that they went from like 3 boats a day to 10+. All of this has been just stuff I have seen, no real information.

I have seen a lot of smoke that the first real Tracker models ('03/04) were the ones to avoid, but the later models were OK. Which is why you see several people with '07's etc. that are happy. I heard that BPS does a crappy job rigging the boats but the overall boats are solid.

FWIW my vision ('01) has composite stringers and transom.



bthompjr24 said:


> I do beleive it was in 1999 was the last year for original Kenners. Bill signed a 6 year no compete with BPS and K2 marine's first model year was 2006. Anything 2000 and newer should be BPS/Tracker


----------



## NEOZORAK1984 (Jul 13, 2009)

I worked at the tracker north store on 45n and airtext i was a tech and i i could tell you anything bout them i like them and my friend has a 19vx kenner and handles the water good


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

Chris' boat?? He loves that thing


----------

